# color changing LED tape lights



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I am currently remodeling my bathroom and my wife has a strange request. She wants a light that can change from 3000k to about 5000k so she can see what her makeup will look like in the day light. All of the color changing LED tape light i can find is a vast color change, from like blue to red to white. Do they make some tape light with a controller that goes from 3k to 5k. I don't like the day light lamps and they are not going in my bathroom. Otherwise i thought about getting a 6 lamp vanity light and run some 14-3 to it, half 5k lamps and the other half 3k lamps and wire a single pole switch in series with a 3-way switch.Then have where the travelers would hook up run each bank of lights so the 3-way switch would change the color.


----------



## Mr.EMJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Look into the WAC lighting invisled led tape. It has a controller to adjust the color from like cool with to the warm white. Pretty cool stuff!!


----------

